# NFL, MLB, NBA Play-By-Play Moved To Platinum Package



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

As part of SiriusXM switching around package offerings, etc., the MLB/NBA/NFL play-by-play channels are now isolated to the Platinum package for in-car or streaming-only subscribers.

NHL and NASCAR broadcasts still remain in the lower Music & Entertainment package for in-car/streaming subscribers.


----------

